# 08 Trek Madone 5.2 FD clamp size?



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Can someone confirm the size of the Front Derailleur clamp on an 08 Trek Madone?


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Can anyone help me on this one? The 34.9mm clamp I was going to use seems a little small.


----------

